# Friday Night Lights



## steeleno12 (May 9, 2004)

I know that Friday Night Lights is going to start on Wednesday 10/1 on DirecTV T101, has anyone been able to set up a season pass for it yet? 

When I try to set up the season pass I cannot find a listing for it either by using title search or channel. It should be listed by now. It also is not showing on the DirecTV website TV Listings yet is prominently advertised on the DirecTV 

Anybody have a clue what is going on??


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

steeleno12 said:


> I know that Friday Night Lights is going to start on Wednesday 10/1 on DirecTV T101, has anyone been able to set up a season pass for it yet?
> 
> When I try to set up the season pass I cannot find a listing for it either by using title search or channel. It should be listed by now. It also is not showing on the DirecTV website TV Listings yet is prominently advertised on the DirecTV
> 
> Anybody have a clue what is going on??


it is showing up for me on channel 234. Unfortunately, I haven't found an HD showing of it yet and e-mailed DirecTV to ask about that. I'll report back their answer


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Is it only on DTV?


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

yup


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Peter000 said:


> Is it only on DTV?


I think it is going to be rebroadcast, early next year on Fox.


----------



## Lsollee (Sep 16, 2001)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> I think it is going to be rebroadcast, early next year on Fox.


It will be on NBC


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

It starts 10/1 on DirecTV, and then it will (re)air on NBC in Feb 2009. 13 ep season only.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

steeleno12 said:


> I know that Friday Night Lights is going to start on Wednesday 10/1 on DirecTV T101, has anyone been able to set up a season pass for it yet?
> 
> When I try to set up the season pass I cannot find a listing for it either by using title search or channel. It should be listed by now. It also is not showing on the DirecTV website TV Listings yet is prominently advertised on the DirecTV
> 
> Anybody have a clue what is going on??


Shows up just fine for me on channel 101. I just setup the season pass. Are you sure you have 101 in the channels you receive?


----------



## steeleno12 (May 9, 2004)

Yep, the channel is selected in the channel settings. It seems that some people are able to set a season pass while others,such as me, cannot. Unless they are mistaking the wrong FNL that they are putting on their SP. Search by Title brings up Friday Night Lights but those are old episodes shown on UHD channel 259

Interestingly enough, it still does not show on the DTV website TV listing grid.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

My old SP for FNL on NBC did not pick up the new season when I clicked on "view upcoming programs." TiVo didn't recognize it as the same FNL on the new channel. 

But I was able to successfully add a new SP for FNL on DirecTV (channel 101 for me, but it also plays on 239). Crossing my fingers that all goes well.


----------



## vonzoog (Jan 26, 2004)

Channel 101 is HD broadcast.:up:

Channel 239 is SD broadcast.:down:

Enjoy,


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Magnolia88 said:


> My old SP for FNL on NBC did not pick up the new season when I clicked on "view upcoming programs." TiVo didn't recognize it as the same FNL on the new channel.


Season passes are channel specific. It won't pick up the same program on a different channel.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

dswallow said:


> Season passes are channel specific. It won't pick up the same program on a different channel.


I get that.

But I have an SP for _The Office_ on NBC. When I click on "upcoming programs" it will still show me ALL of the airings of _The Office_ on TBS, even though the SP will not record the airings on TBS. That did not work for FNL on DirecTV.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

So stoked for FNL to be back tomorrow!


----------

